# Question on BootManager



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, quick question. Can I boot into a blur based rom coming from using cm7 as my phone ROM?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## popcenator (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes as long as you have a 2nd Init ROM as your phone ROM you can boot into almost any ROM on the GB kernel.

on the move..


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

